# Annoying/Cringey Internet Phrases



## Mr Himmler (Mar 28, 2020)

As the years have gone on, I’ve become increasingly more hostile towards what I perceive as the degradation of the internet into commonly used, unfunny phrases and generic personalities. I’m sure I am not alone in this disdain for the unoriginal and vapid culture that has developed on major social media platforms such as reddit, twitter, instagram, facebook, youtube, etc.

Phrases don’t necessarily need to be trendy or overused, just within the vein of trendy internet cringe culture. Screenshots, links, plain text all acceptable.

Here are some of the phrases I have hatred for:

“Who hurt you?”
“Who asked?”
“Mood.”
“Same.”
“LMAO/LOL/XD/*_cringey popular emoji_*”
“Me: does thing
Not me: also does thing

Hahahahahaha funny.”
“Hehehe owo look at me uwu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *_posts picture of them being a whore_*”



Spoiler: Cringe & NSFW screenshots







Tweet (Archive)



Tweet (Archive)



Cringey relatable instagram post with worthless comments











Spoiler: Some shilling






I quite enjoy Apandah’s videos on Redditors and Discord Degenerates as being the cynical prick I am, I fucking hate all of these people, and can relate with his frustration.
Discord Degenerates
Redditors


----------



## cumrobbery (Mar 28, 2020)

"heckin", "doggo", replacing c's and k's with double c's (i.e. "thicc", "hecc")


----------



## d12 (Mar 28, 2020)

This is more of a Twitch thing but the terms 'poggers' and 'kappa'.


----------



## Mr Himmler (Mar 28, 2020)

cumrobbery said:


> "heckin", "doggo", replacing c's and k's with double c's (i.e. "thicc", "hecc")


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Mar 28, 2020)

cumrobbery said:


> "heckin", "doggo", replacing c's and k's with double c's (i.e. "thicc", "hecc")


I’d argue that thicc is it’s own word at this point, but it can get very annoying depending on who’s saying it.
Like fat women saying that they’re “thiccer than a bowl of oatmeal.” That’s not thicc, that’s fat.

But anyways, the ‘oof’ and ‘yikes’ crowd always annoys me. Nothing’s added to a conversation with that, it’s just squawking.
Say what you will about Soph, but she did make good points with on that in one of her videos. Saying ‘big oof’ isn’t an argument, it’s just a half-assed shaming tactic that doesn’t add anything.


----------



## Sneak 'n' Snore (Mar 28, 2020)

The simp thing was kinda entertaining at first but by now it turned into yet another buzzword that people aimlessly throw around


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Mar 28, 2020)

Dr.Pingas said:


> The simp thing was kinda entertaining at first but by now it turned into yet another buzzword that people aimlessly throw around


Simp is the new Cuck. It was fun when less people were saying it, but overuse has ruined the meaning.


----------



## AbyssStarer (Mar 28, 2020)

Nobody:
Person: does thing

its so fucking unnecessary, which brings me to the term "extra"...


----------



## James Howlett (Mar 28, 2020)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> Simp is the new Cuck. It was fun when less people were saying it, but overuse has ruined the meaning.


I thought simp was closer to "nice guys". But I also had to flat out ask someone like 3 weeks ago to figure that out.

Anyway, i dunno if it's that cringey or not, but I loves Null's meltdown over "AWOO!"


----------



## cumrobbery (Mar 28, 2020)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> I’d argue that thicc is it’s own word at this point, but it can get very annoying depending on who’s saying it.
> Like fat women saying that they’re “thiccer than a bowl of oatmeal.” That’s not thicc, that’s fat.


It seems like there's an increasingly thin line between thicc and just plain fat and some people who obsess so much over "thicc" are starting to obsess over stuff that would more fit the definition of "fat", like Momokun for example


----------



## Judge Holden (Mar 28, 2020)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> Simp is the new Cuck. It was fun when less people were saying it, but overuse has ruined the meaning.


Does that mean in a few years we are going to get a nigger-hangingly embarrasing movie called _Simp_ about a lonely manchild being driven to shoot up a gamer girl convention for fear of being officially labeled a simp by the international alt right insurgency?


----------



## The Cunting Death (Mar 28, 2020)

Anyone who uses memes outside the internet deserves to be shot


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 28, 2020)

“Whoosh”- for when you want to sound even more condescending
“Who’s here in X year?”- a cheap way to get internet likes on YouTube
“/sneed”- it’s used a lot on Reddit to show you aren’t being serious, but it also means your sarcasm isn’t that good if you have to put it there
“Fabulous”- internet gay culture has ruined this word
“I stan X”- as if celebrity worship wasn’t bad enough as it is
“This is a bop”- annoying way to say you like a song
“This slaps”- annoying way to say you like something
“Lowkey”- word is so overused at this point, that it has lost its meaning


----------



## Eggsy (Mar 28, 2020)

that's so valid. you're valid. 
all Smol Ace Demi Beans are valid. 
i'm a Helpless Gay and that's valid.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 28, 2020)

Eggsy said:


> that's so valid. you're valid.
> all Smol Ace Demi Beans are valid.
> i'm a Helpless Gay and that's valid.


Giving gay people the internet was a mistake


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Mar 28, 2020)

Cannot stand the word "Oof" because it started out as a meme from a children's game now its used to describe being emotionless towards a random situation on the interbutts.


----------



## Nguyen Van Phuoc (Mar 28, 2020)

After hearing the term "incel" so many times, I've grown sick and tired of hearing it. The same also goes for "OK Boomer."


----------



## Mr Himmler (Mar 28, 2020)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> I’d argue that thicc is it’s own word at this point, but it can get very annoying depending on who’s saying it.
> Like fat women saying that they’re “thiccer than a bowl of oatmeal.” That’s not thicc, that’s fat.
> 
> But anyways, the ‘oof’ and ‘yikes’ crowd always annoys me. Nothing’s added to a conversation with that, it’s just squawking.
> Say what you will about Soph, but she did make good points with on that in one of her videos. Saying ‘big oof’ isn’t an argument, it’s just a half-assed shaming tactic that doesn’t add anything.


Fat disgusting pigs now have an excuse, they’re not morbidly obese “gonne die at 30-ers,” they’re just thicc and chonk. Fucking putrid.

Yeah I used to have this friend, coincidentally she was also a fat ugly pig, but my friend nonetheless. When I would talk to her, 90% of the shit she would say was just “oof,” or “big oof.” Is everyone socially inept these days? 


Dr.Pingas said:


> The simp thing was kinda entertaining at first but by now it turned into yet another buzzword that people aimlessly throw around





CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> Simp is the new Cuck. It was fun when less people were saying it, but overuse has ruined the meaning.





James Howlett said:


> I thought simp was closer to "nice guys". But I also had to flat out ask someone like 3 weeks ago to figure that out.
> 
> Anyway, i dunno if it's that cringey or not, but I loves Null's meltdown over "AWOO!"


Simp used to be a MGTOW term only really shared in MGTOW circles. I never heard the term outside of MRA and MGTOW communities up until recently. As usual, right wing communities come up with great memes and ideas, then the normalniggers hijack them for internet points.


Eggsy said:


> that's so valid. you're valid.
> all Smol Ace Demi Beans are valid.
> i'm a Helpless Gay and that's valid.


Gaskammer ist Validierung


JambledUpWords said:


> Giving gay people the internet was a mistake


Giving gay people zyklon-b was a correct path. I’m convinced that all faggots are mentally ill at this point because 99% of the shit they post. Its either that they are mentally ill or the SJW academia targeted them as minorities and made them that way. I lean more towards the former as even the epic based redpilled faggots still act like degenerates, see b00t, see Blair White, see any Discord tranny libertarian/fascist/republican.

Another term I hate is *TOXIC*, I completely forgot to add this and I’m surprised because I hate it the most. Toxic is what mentally ill women call everything they don’t like because they have no personality, valid complaints, perspective, or understanding on how to properly argue against something. Everything is toxic except me, everyone I don’t like is toxic. If you ever want to torture yourself and get some chuckles at the same time, type toxic into twitter search


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 28, 2020)

iTsNoTaPhRaSeBuTiTnEeDsToDiE


----------



## Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 (Mar 28, 2020)

Just look in the comments of popular and trendy YouTube comments and you will find them all there.


----------



## Cod of War (Mar 28, 2020)

Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 said:


> Just look in the comments of popular and trendy YouTube comments and you will find them all there.


Was about to post the same thing. Also applies to reddit.


----------



## Mr Himmler (Mar 28, 2020)

Everyone remember that “Normalize this,” and “Normalize that,” trend?



Spoiler: It’s not fucking dead somehow and I hate it















*NORMALIZE SHUTTING THE FUCK UP*

On a side note, fuck this:

HERES MY WORTHLESS OPINION IN ALL CAPS SPAMMED TO THE CHARACTER LIMIT

HERES MY WORTHLESS OPINION IN ALL CAPS SPAMMED TO THE CHARACTER LIMIT

HERES MY WORTHLESS OPINION IN ALL CAPS SPAMMED TO THE CHARACTER LIMIT


----------



## WarJams (Mar 28, 2020)

Memeanon said:


> Cannot stand the word "Oof" because it started out as a meme from a children's game now its used to describe being emotionless towards a random situation on the interbutts.



Maybe I'm just more sympathetic to it because where I grew up "Uff da" was still a super common interjection.


----------



## LukeMcGregor (Mar 28, 2020)

cumrobbery said:


> "heckin", "doggo", replacing c's and k's with double c's (i.e. "thicc", "hecc")


The rest don't bother me but this does. It's just boring people having to spice up their posts to sound interesting. Mainly see it on reddit, a normal picture of a dog but the title is some dumb shit like 'my hecking barkerino pupper'


----------



## JULAY (Mar 28, 2020)

cumrobbery said:


> "heckin", "doggo", replacing c's and k's with double c's (i.e. "thicc", "hecc")


You can blame negroes for that last one.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Mar 28, 2020)

Lolcow.


----------



## Mr Himmler (Mar 28, 2020)

LukeMcGregor said:


> The rest don't bother me but this does. It's just boring people having to spice up their posts to sound interesting. Mainly see it on reddit, a normal picture of a dog but the title is some dumb shit like 'my hecking barkerino pupper'


Why even bother using reddit? I used to lurk on MGTOW a lot, they’re a good bunch of lads, but theres hardly any subreddits worth looking at. You’re asking for a barrage cringe even going on there.

Honestly this applies to these sorts of people altogether, they don’t actually have a personality, they just jam in as much cutesy tard shit as possible to seem interesting and with depth. I cannot stress enough how boring and lifeless these people actually are without all this fluff. If you can ever manage to get these people to have a normal conversation, it becomes pretty obvious why they need all that fluff to begin with.


JULAY said:


> You can blame negroes for that last one.





Spoiler: Niggle noggles ruin everything


----------



## LullerDerbyRollin (Mar 28, 2020)

I wanna see people have their fingers chopped for typing "yikes".


----------



## Twitter Hate Mob (Mar 28, 2020)

Everyone who uses "yaas kween slay" unironically should be sterilised.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Mar 28, 2020)

"exceptional individual"


----------



## Marissa Moira (Mar 28, 2020)

You should have just linked this video OP


----------



## Sunday School Dropout (Mar 28, 2020)

"sksks", "boi", "fam", "tf", "mfer" are some of the current _hip _and_ cool i_nternet phrases that make me groan every time I see them.


----------



## break these cuffs (Mar 28, 2020)

Cringe


----------



## sadbird (Mar 28, 2020)

"glow up" Something about this phrase mashes my berserk rage button.


----------



## LongtimeLurker (Mar 28, 2020)

Everything mentioned already, but intentionally misspelling or fucking up grammar gets under my skin most.

"an smol chonk birb uwu" neck yourself.


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 28, 2020)

"we need to talk about" "lets unpack" "and that's a good thing" I've been complaining about these for a while but they're still around


----------



## Mr Himmler (Mar 28, 2020)

break these cuffs said:


> Cringe


Tbh cringe isn’t that cancerous anymore, people seemed to have moved on. Unfortunately even when it was cancer, it’s a really good descriptor, like in the case of this threads topic. People who comment or message single word responses in general are goat fucking degenerates. Any time I see someone respond to something with “Cringe,” I want to ring my hands around their prolapsed asshole and tug until blood cum comes out. One of the many things which drove me away from Discord was the oversaturation of dumb teenagers spouting memes and gay shit constantly.


Mox said:


> "sksks", "boi", "fam", "tf", "mfer" are some of the current _hip _and_ cool i_nternet phrases that make me groan every time I see them.


Pretty much all of these are nig nog phrases, they even sound ghetto without context. Nigga culture has completely tainted the minds of the youth. Everyone wants to look like a nigga or dress like a 2 dollar compton prostitute. If they aren’t spouting “Cringe,” or “UwU daddy~~~~~~~~” then they’re posting videos of them ripping a bong with their nig nog boyfriend.

Fuck I wish I was born before niglets had rights, _what the fuck else am I supposed to feed my gators_


LongtimeLurker said:


> Everything mentioned already, but intentionally misspelling or fucking up grammar gets under my skin most.
> 
> "an smol chonk birb uwu" neck yourself.


this ties in pretty heavily to this whole cutesy culture:

- UwU OwO
- fake stuttering “d-daddy” “s-senpai”
- baby talking “chu wodent put chur willy dar uwu”
etc too lazy to write anymore cancer. I’m honestly considering documenting and categorizing the cancer that is the zoomer generation. Worst generation, nothing but faggots, communists, mentally ill wannabe satanist nazis and men in dresses, nigger lovers, etc.


----------



## Wish I knew (Mar 28, 2020)

wholesome because now I just associate that word with low effort Reddit memes. Damn bro, you got the whole squad laughing, Yikes, Big oof, and chonk are some other shit tier internet lingo I've heard


----------



## break these cuffs (Mar 28, 2020)

Mr Himmler said:


> Tbh cringe isn’t that cancerous anymore, people seemed to have moved on.


Counterpoint, you used it three times in the OP not including the title.


----------



## Baguette Child (Mar 28, 2020)

d12 said:


> This is more of a Twitch thing but the terms 'poggers' and 'kappa'.



The fuck do those even mean? Is it still considered English?


----------



## Mr Himmler (Mar 28, 2020)

The Shadow said:


> "we need to talk about" "lets unpack" "and that's a good thing" I've been complaining about these for a while but they're still around


Post examples? I think I know what you mean but I’m rather unfamiliar.


Unoriginal Username said:


> wholesome because now I just associate that word with low effort Reddit memes. Damn bro, you got the whole squad laughing, Yikes, Big oof


I do like wholesome content but now its devolved into attention whores stealing content for internet points. The “damn bro ...” one sounds pretty niggy.


break these cuffs said:


> Counterpoint, you used it three times in the OP not including the title.


Well like I said, it is a very useful descriptor and fortunately it has begun to die down. As I see it, context is everything. Who is using it, why they’re using it, how they’re using it, etc.


----------



## Observerer (Mar 28, 2020)

The phrase ''problematic''.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Mar 28, 2020)

real talk tho tbh is there any phrase zoomerinos have thunked dat don't be epic cringe bruh?


----------



## Marissa Moira (Mar 28, 2020)

Both trannies and furries have popularized OwO and UwU.





And much like everything else in their life they wind up doing it wrong.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Mar 28, 2020)

Wiggers using "yall" and "tryna".


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 28, 2020)

Anything SJWs say, but "oh sweet summer child" is especially infuriatingly patronizing.


----------



## Orion Balls (Mar 28, 2020)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> Wiggers using "yall" and "tryna".


Those upset you, but not "fidna"? "Y'all" isn't that bad to me, probably because it's the vernacular where I live. But hearing certain folks say "fidna" makes me want to smack a bitch.

Edit so no double post- 





Dom Cruise said:


> Anything SJWs say, but "oh sweet summer child" is especially infuriatingly patronizing.


 That sounds a lot like "Bless your heart." Is it similar?


----------



## Baguette Child (Mar 28, 2020)

Observerer said:


> The phrase ''problematic''.



If I could erase one word from the world vocabulary, this would be the one. It's so grating and tedious to hear it repeated fifty different times every single conversation a nu male engages in.


----------



## Mr Himmler (Mar 28, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> Anything SJWs say, but "oh sweet summer child" is especially infuriatingly patronizing.


What the fuck is a summer child


----------



## gata (Mar 28, 2020)

I just don't like it when people try to meme names like Chad, Stacey or Karen, because I feel bad for the people who have it that don't fit the stereotypes.
If any of you fags unironically believe that names have stereotype personalities I hope your real life names becomes a term for "I'm a faggot pls make fun of me"
and no, my name is not even an anglo one so I don't get stupid "ur such a Stacey XDDD" bs


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Mar 28, 2020)

Mr Himmler said:


> What the fuck is a summer child


a faggot way of saying someone who doesn't know hard times.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 28, 2020)

Orion Balls said:


> Edit so no double post-  That sounds a lot like "Bless your heart." Is it similar?



The way they use it is just a way of saying you're an idiot.



Mr Himmler said:


> What the fuck is a summer child



I think it's a reference to Game of Thrones.


----------



## MechanicusAdmin (Mar 28, 2020)

"and Im screaming"   
"I CANT BREATHE"
Usually in Buzzfeed-esque clickbait titles.


----------



## Twitter Hate Mob (Mar 28, 2020)

Baguette Child said:


> The fuck do those even mean? Is it still considered English?






Respectively.


----------



## Leaf-eon (Mar 28, 2020)

Any one who unironically uses world like smoll ,soft boi ,and UwU should be executed.


----------



## Psyduck (Mar 28, 2020)

Every youtube comment that starts with "when"


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Mar 28, 2020)

Mr Himmler said:


> Post examples? I think I know what you mean but I’m rather unfamiliar.


"Let's unpack x" usually proceeds SJW/postmodernist analysis of why x is problematic.

Edit: "yikes" and "oof" are both annoying filler words/grunts to indicate something is problematic while simultaneously signalling virtue for hating it.

Also, saying people are "valid" has always rubbed me the wrong way. SJWs use it to say people are fine the way they are. But to me it comes off as dehumanizing. A coupon is valid, a choice from a list of choices is valid. Not a person. Kinda like how they say "people of x" instead of "x people". Or worse, "x bodies/bodies of x"


----------



## Cool kitties club (Mar 29, 2020)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> Wiggers using "yall" and "tryna".



Y'all is classic southern speak. 

I don't know why but i hate word "poggers" or any meme like it. It just isn't funny and retards spam it all the time


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 29, 2020)

“X bodies”- it’s used in SJW speak to talk about fat people, trans people, gay people, etc. It’s very dehumanizing and everyone that I’ve heard use it is vapid. 
“Sigh... unzips”- overused joke on Reddit that has since ceased to be funny.
“Queer”- everybody wants to be this, yet you’d be hard-pressed to find someone that can define the word in a concise way. It also doesn’t help that people now use this to LARP as gay for clout.
“X is literally going to kill us”- a favorite used by Twitter users desperate for attention. I’ve heard it so many times online that if it were actually serious, I’d have little inclination to believe that person.
“Believe women”- thanks to #MeToo, some people are under the impression that all women are truthful and have no ill will towards others. Tell that to Emmett Till you speds. 
“Be gay, do crimes”- apparently tankies and gays have a lot of overlap on Twitter and think that shoplifting is some noble thing against big corporations. Thanks Twitter for creating this cancer  
“X says trans rights”- use for when you want to be an obnoxious Twitter brat that has little to no concept of human interaction or language nuances. 
“-phobia”- about 95% of the time, it’s a nonissue that internet slactivists obsess over because their life is too easy and they need to create problems.
“If you agree with X, then you don’t believe in Y”- used for moronic internet fights. For example: if you agree with Trump, you don’t believe in human rights.


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 29, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> Anything SJWs say, but "oh sweet summer child" is especially infuriatingly patronizing.


Anytime I read that I imagine the fattest sadsack Ren Fair cosplayer you could imagine.


----------



## Mr Himmler (Mar 29, 2020)

Cool kitties club said:


> Y'all is classic southern speak.



South should have won








Dom Cruise said:


> I think it's a reference to Game of Thrones.


Of course it is, these faggots live in a fantasy land full time. I think there’s a good reason there is so much overlap between the SJWs and the Harry Potter, Doctor Who, Game of Thrones, etc. fandoms. Delusional fags.


JambledUpWords said:


> “X bodies”- it’s used in SJW speak to talk about fat people, trans people, gay people, etc. It’s very dehumanizing and everyone that I’ve heard use it is vapid.
> “Sigh... unzips”- overused joke on Reddit that has since ceased to be funny.
> “Queer”- everybody wants to be this, yet you’d be hard-pressed to find someone that can define the word in a concise way. It also doesn’t help that people now use this to LARP as gay for clout.
> “X is literally going to kill us”- a favorite used by Twitter users desperate for attention. I’ve heard it so many times online that if it were actually serious, I’d have little inclination to believe that person.
> ...


This post is a good summary as to why Trump won and will win again. I particularly hate “Queers,” and most FtMs for the reason you stated. They’re faking it. My cousin once told me she thinks that the reason there are so many larping faggots is because when they were kids they were all told they were special, everyone got a trophy, etc. and now they’re in the real world where they aren’t special, they’re just another cog in the machine. This extends to women in particular as many of them grew up with the “Daddy’s Girl,” mentality too. They were untouchable little balls of sunshine their whole lives up until adulthood and now they have to face the fact that they’re insufferable pieces of shit. As an aside, I feel this all extends to left wing appeal too. Libsoc is very appealing for these little snowflakes because they want to feel special again, that their activism and hypothetical labour in their utopia is all useful. They want to feel that the gubment and (((corporations))) are the reason their lives suck, the reason they’re insufferable and have essentially no personality or original ideas. With tankies and other forms of authoritarian commies, they want to not only feel valuable inherently, but they want their nanny state to take care of them just like their mommy and daddy did.

Trans rights has become such a dead meme. What the fuck does it even mean? What rights in the modern world do trans people not have? If anything, in most cases, the faggots are a protected class and calling them a mean name alone can get me jailed in some countries. Look if a country goes all sperg on universal healthcare, it should apply to tranny healthcare. Theres no point withholding money for such a small percentage of the population if you’re already stealing millions from the public to fund your broken, inefficient system. But most countries with universal healthcare, even fucking China, cover it.

I cannot see what rights trans people do not have. Fucking baffles me. How about straight white cis men rights? People who are actually shit on in society for who they are. White men are told they can’t dance, that niggas will steal their women, they’re privileged and can never understand hardship. I mean for fuck sakes, I had a rich prep faggot tranny in a discord server tell me once, in the most patronizing way possible, that because they’re trans they know real struggle. No faggot, you want to be oppressed because you’re a masochistic victim-complex-having loser.


----------



## polonium (Mar 29, 2020)

any cutesy shit, especially "birb" and "doggo" or "pupperino" needs to fuck all the way off.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 29, 2020)

Mr Himmler said:


> This extends to women in particular as many of them grew up with the “Daddy’s Girl,” mentality too. They were untouchable little balls of sunshine their whole lives up until adulthood and now they have to face the fact that they’re insufferable pieces of shit. As an aside, I feel this all extends to left wing appeal too. Libsoc is very appealing for these little snowflakes because they want to feel special again, that their activism and hypothetical labour in their utopia is all useful. They want to feel that the gubment and (((corporations))) are the reason their lives suck, the reason they’re insufferable and have essentially no personality or original ideas. With tankies and other forms of authoritarian commies, they want to not only feel valuable inherently, but they want their nanny state to take care of them just like their mommy and daddy did.



This is something I've thought about myself is that modern feminists were just spoiled rotten little girls and as they grew up they grafted onto feminism as an excuse to still be treated special.

I'm a millennial and even though I don't agree with a lot of my generation's mindsets I'm probably in a position to understand them a little better than older people probably can and I think we really felt a certain sense of comfort in the school system with authority we trusted and we long for that feeling as adults of other adults being "in charge" because the idea of _us _being the ones in charge scares the hell out of us, so millennials probably think of a communist state as a society wide school system.

Unless you're like me and you often brushed up against the school system, that's definitely not how I would want society to be run.

Millennials are a profoundly immature generation, we are all essentially children in adult clothing.


----------



## Mr Himmler (Mar 29, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> This is something I've thought about myself is that modern feminists were just spoiled rotten little girls and as they grew up they grafted onto feminism as an excuse to still be treated special.
> 
> I'm a millennial and even though I don't agree with a lot of my generation's mindsets I'm probably in a position to understand them a little better than older people probably can and I think we really felt a certain sense of comfort in the school system with authority we trusted and we long for that feeling as adults of other adults being "in charge" because the idea of _us _being the ones in charge scares the hell out of us, so millennials probably think of a communist state as a society wide school system.
> 
> ...


It’s funny you say that, I absolutely despised the school system and authority more broadly. I’m certainly not an anarchist, but I fucking hate bureaucrats, politicians, activists, NGOs, etc. telling me what to do. I even hate employers, but instead of being a whiney commie faggot, I opt in for a career that gives me the liberty of not being told what to do by a cashier turned manager who thinks she knows everything about everything because some corporate exec gave her a job in exchange for an over the pants handjob.

Back on the topic of shitty internet culture, troon memes are absolute fucking cancer. One look at r/traaaaaaaaa ... will show you how up their own asses these fucks are.


----------



## In Memoriam (Mar 29, 2020)

People who type as their pets and use baby talk - hooman type stuff. Intolerable


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Mar 29, 2020)

The term "bigot." It's not a modern invention of course but it's gotten more popular nowadays. The thing is, "bigot" means "someone who strongly holds onto their opinions and doesn't listen to others." In other words, a leftist.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Mar 29, 2020)

One that I notice from time to time is when I am disagreeing with someone on a Game or TV show they pull out the

"DID YOU EVEN WATCH/Play/Read X"


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Mar 29, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> This is something I've thought about myself is that modern feminists were just spoiled rotten little girls and as they grew up they grafted onto feminism as an excuse to still be treated special.



They asked students in China what they thought the purpose of communism was and they answered 'to get rich', that's the purpose of feminism in the mind of some people in the west. The struggle isn't over until they get that Lexus.


----------



## Mr Himmler (Mar 29, 2020)

The Empirical Bogey said:


> The term "bigot." It's not a modern invention of course but it's gotten more popular nowadays. The thing is, "bigot" means "someone who strongly holds onto their opinions and doesn't listen to others." In other words, a leftist.


Most of the time when I hear the word bigot, its in the context of someone virtue signalling to other lefties how tolerant and based they truly are. On that note, fuck the word based. It used to be based but now it is in fact cringe. _Am I an epic gamer zoomer now, I used the funny words?_

From this thread it seems to me that the vast majority of annoying, cringeworthy internet culture comes right out of the left. Perhaps, in the case of UwU culture, not directly, but it comes from the spawn of lefty culture. Any time a right wing phrase like simp becomes mainstream, its misused and spammed to death until its not even remotely funny. Leftists spawn cancer and cancerfy anything remotely interesting, funny or original.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Mar 29, 2020)

Calling everyone “X-ist, Y phobes” sounds more like an insult, especially if the person was joking around. “Your identity is valid” that’s just plain narcissism, your not “valid”, your just an idiot! Same with everything else trans people say. It all boils down to an “I’m special, gimme cookies!” mentality, its very toxic behavior, even if they state otherwise.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Mar 29, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> Anything SJWs say, but "oh sweet summer child" is especially infuriatingly patronizing.


You just reply, "I AINT NO CHILD YOU NIGGER"

the slur really throws them off, their internal outrage gearshift doesn't work that fast.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Mar 29, 2020)

The word sperg/sperging is often overused by cringe internet edgelords like Mersh and Metokur or people on this forum.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Mar 29, 2020)

"cringey" is cringey


----------



## BrunoMattei (Mar 29, 2020)

Libtard @Y2K Baby


----------



## drtoboggan (Mar 29, 2020)

Thicc and smol need to die already. They're beyond rëtärdëd.

Umlauts are awesome.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Mar 29, 2020)

“He needs some milk.”


----------



## Mr Himmler (Mar 29, 2020)

Marissa Moira said:


> You just reply, "I AINT NO CHILD YOU nigga"
> 
> the slur really throws them off, their internal outrage gearshift doesn't work that fast.


This gave me a hardy chuckle, will use. Please edit to change nigger to NĪGGER.


----------



## Oglooger (Mar 29, 2020)

You know what I hate that no one calls out? When people yell in all caps the same phrase over and over like a tantrum
The fact that no one calls it out as nothing more than an e-tempertrantrum along with those stupid clap emoticons just pisses me off.


----------



## wokelizard (Mar 29, 2020)

I hate influencer euphemisms.

Stuff like "xyz reached out to me" -> "xyz gave me a load of free shit so long as i made a youtube vid about it"


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Mar 29, 2020)

Oglooger said:


> You know what I hate that no one calls out? When people yell in all caps the same phrase over and over like a tantrum
> The fact that no one calls it out as nothing more than an e-tempertrantrum along with those stupid clap emoticons just pisses me off.


I  CAN DEFINITELY AGREE WITH YOU RIGHT THERE! Ok I’ll stop, but you get the point.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 29, 2020)

BrunoMattei said:


> Libtard @Y2K Baby


Libtards mad epic style.


----------



## Mr Himmler (Apr 1, 2020)

I despise the word Simp most of all at the moment. It’s been absolutely ruined. I remember using the word Simp in MGTOW communities for years, now 16 year old “non-binary pansexual poly unicorn” furries are busy self-quarantining on the couch calling every man they come across a simp. As that nīgger null pointed out, most of these men are not even Simps, they’re cucks. Simp implies you are “simping” for her online, that is to say you have no real relationship with her. Yet another term women can use to degrade men.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Apr 1, 2020)

Do emojis count? The clap emoji, the wineglass toasting emoji, and the nail polish emoji any time they're used unironically. Used exclusively by ghetto trash chicks and leftist retards impersonating ghetto trash chicks because they think it's cool.


----------



## VanDerLubbe (Apr 1, 2020)

bruh and all its derivatives


----------



## Mr Himmler (Apr 1, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> Do emojis count? The clap emoji, the wineglass toasting emoji, and the nail polish emoji any time they're used unironically. Used exclusively by ghetto trash chicks and leftist exceptional individuals impersonating ghetto trash chicks because they think it's cool.


Next time you see a leftytard doing that shit, accuse them of cultural appropriation. That should send them into tard overload.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Apr 1, 2020)

Epic has been cringy since at least 2006. It won't die.


----------



## swiv (Apr 2, 2020)

I really fucking hate chanspeak. "tfw unironically ebin meme janny seethe cope dilate based cringe soy btfo *fag etc". I'm sure I'm forgetting some.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Apr 2, 2020)

"My heckin good doggo sure loves to bork! Gotta boop him on the snoot for that!"

People who talk like that should be castrated with a plastic spoon.


----------



## Mr Himmler (Apr 2, 2020)

swiv said:


> I really fucking hate chanspeak. "tfw unironically ebin meme janny seethe cope dilate based cringe soy btfo *fag etc". I'm sure I'm forgetting some.


Niggers who use chanspeak outside of imageboards are just redditors who want to be edgy so they go on 4chan. 4chan has been polluted with faggy redditor types since Gamergate and now 8chan is basically dead, 8kun is a sick corpse puppet on a stick of its former self.


----------



## Pee Cola (Apr 2, 2020)

"cis", either by itself or as a prefix.  It's obnoxious af.



wokelizard said:


> I hate influencer euphemisms.



I hate "influencer".  It's just a softcock way of saying "shill".


----------



## The Decimator (Apr 4, 2020)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> "My heckin good doggo sure loves to bork! Gotta boop him on the snoot for that!"
> 
> People who talk like that should be castrated with a plastic spoon.


I agree. I have no idea where this “doggo” and “pupper” shit came from, but it annoys the shit out of me. I want to say that it was furries who came up with it, but half of the artists I follow on Twitter use it, and they’re not furries, so, I don’t know.

Another similar phrase that bothers me is “birb”. It’s annoying and childish, and I guarantee anybody who uses it unironically is either on the autism spectrum or an SJW.

Other annoyances:

“ fam”
“my guy/dude”
“this, so much this”
“X a cute” 
“Latinx”
“IT’S CALLED BEING A DECENT HUMAN BEING”
“hecking”
“Corona-chan”
“comfy” (I see this one all the time on 4chan and it drives me nuts)
“LITERALLY SHAKING”
“and that’s a good thing”
“who hurt you”
“chad”
“Boomer” and any other variation thereof. Seriously, what the fuck is a “Zoomer” or (ugh) a “Coomer”?
“prob”
“thicc”
“B-but muh X” (another annoying 4chan phrase that drives me up the wall)

I have a lot more than this, but I want to keep this short.


----------



## Mr Himmler (Apr 4, 2020)

The Decimator said:


> I agree. I have no idea where this “doggo” and “pupper” shit came from, but it annoys the shit out of me. I want to say that it was furries who came up with it, but half of the artists I follow on Twitter use it, and they’re not furries, so, I don’t know.
> 
> Another similar phrase that bothers me is “birb”. It’s annoying and childish, and I guarantee anybody who uses it unironically is either on the autism spectrum or an SJW.
> 
> ...


----------



## Overcast (Apr 4, 2020)

Every time I see the phrase “Okay, Boomer.” I think of an old person trying to convince a millennial/zoomer not to do something stupid, and the latter defies the other out of misplaced spite.

Boomer: I really don’t think you should take a picture of yourself with that honey badger.

Dumbass: Okay, Boomer.*tries to take selfie with honey badger only to get their face torn off*


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Apr 4, 2020)

Oh, and while we’re at it. Unironicaly using “UWU” doesn’t make you sound “cute”, it just makes you sound like a mentally ill toddler.


----------



## wholetthegodsout (Apr 4, 2020)

A lot of the sort of irony bro left wing twitter stuff bothers me.  They are all trying to be the next Dril and are so busy trying to  have that detached above it all attitude that they fail to recognize all their absurd cliches they indulge in.  "having a normal one" and "Chud" are the most common ones that annoy me.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Apr 4, 2020)

Overcast said:


> Every time I see the phrase “Okay, Boomer.” I think of an old person trying to convince a millennial/zoomer not to do something stupid, and the latter defies the other out of misplaced spite.
> 
> Boomer: I really don’t think you should take a picture of yourself with that honey badger.
> 
> Dumbass: Okay, Boomer.*tries to take selfie with honey badger only to get their face torn off*


That's exactly what the phrase is for. It's a way to dismiss members of the older generation without actually pointing out what's wrong with what they're saying. Of course it's become a retard enabler.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 4, 2020)

_bruh_

The soundbite is fine, but people actually saying it can get tedious.

Or adding like in like every like other word. Like sooo... annoying. 

When people said hashtag(word) in actual conversation. Honorable mention to "in real life" or IRL. And "lol", actually saying the acronym.


----------



## OG Swolemaster (Apr 4, 2020)

toxic
salty
tilted
yikes
seethe
cope
dilate
bait

And basically any other low effort "lol u mad bro", "u must b trolling" or "I was only pretending to be retarded" substitute.


----------



## Mr Himmler (Apr 4, 2020)

OG Swolemaster said:


> toxic
> salty
> tilted
> yikes
> ...


Most of this shit is born out of apathy towards actual discussion but still wanting to feel superior. Everything the opposition says must be a cope, or they’re baiting, or trolling, or they’re just angry/salty. No one can accept they’re wrong or mistaken, not in todays world.

To be honest this is just what happens when you let dumb femoids on twitter have actual power and platforms to espouse their tard opinions.


----------



## the clap (Apr 5, 2020)

_X is the wrong hill to die on._
Fuck off, it's a perfectly good hill to die on.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Apr 5, 2020)

the clap said:


> _X is the wrong hill to die on._
> Fuck off, it's a perfectly good hill to die on.


Ur mom is a good hill to die on


----------



## Crustyguy (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm sick of hearing about "karens". Like, I get it, it was funny and we've all seen those kinds of people, but the joke is fucking old.  I'm mostly just mad because one of my sisters keeps using it over and over.


----------



## Dang Woodchucks! (Apr 8, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> Anything SJWs say, but "oh sweet summer child" is especially infuriatingly patronizing.


For some reason, just reading the phrase immediately brings a rapidfire slideshow of Stephen Universe images in my head and I just want to hit people with a bat.



The Decimator said:


> “Latinx”



As a Latin American, this just makes me want to shove my fist down someone's throat.


----------



## emo goff (Apr 9, 2020)

After thinking about it...

"thot"

just say WHORE in all caps like a real man


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Apr 9, 2020)

OG Swolemaster said:


> toxic
> salty
> tilted
> yikes
> ...


The quickest and most effective way to shut down "u mad bro" is to say yes. The other phrases require a different approach.


----------



## Spunt (Apr 9, 2020)

the clap said:


> _X is the wrong hill to die on._
> Fuck off, it's a perfectly good hill to die on.



Anyone using this has lost the debate that just happened. "You have made a convincing argument that due process should be applied to everyone, including paedophiles, because suspending due process based on the severity of the alleged crime is not only illogical but also allows governments to pull their critics from circulation, which could even include me in the future. But rather than engage with that I'm going to attempt to call you a paedophile in the most passive-aggressive way possible."

There are other, similar phrases, designed to dismiss an argument without going to the effort of actually saying why it's wrong (usually because they don't actually know):

"Yikes!"
"Urrrrghhhh!"
"Sir, this is a McDonald's Drive Thru"
"Educate yourself/I'm not here to educate you"


----------



## emo goff (Apr 9, 2020)

Spunt said:


> "Sir, this is a McDonald's Drive Thru"


I've only ever seen "sir, this is a wendys" as if that's supposed to be more quirky or something


----------



## Dom Cruise (Apr 9, 2020)

Ok, I admit I find "sir, this is a wendys" to be mildly funny.

Because in the context of Twitter at least it actually makes some sense, Twitter was never meant to be the great political forum people use it as today, it was meant for innocuous "just had a great lunch at Johnny's!" type stuff.


----------



## Spunt (Apr 9, 2020)

emo goff said:


> I've only ever seen "sir, this is a wendys" as if that's supposed to be more quirky or something


We don't have Wendy's in the UK, that's probably why.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Apr 9, 2020)

"Quarantine? I always like like that, haha!"

Seen on Facebook, Twitter, Twitch, Reddit, fucking here. Nobody celebrates or relates to you being a loser. Being relatable is doing something unreasonable but harmless, not ruining your life by being a waste of space.


----------



## Dr. Octogonapus (Apr 9, 2020)

I hate it in general, but "lmao" after something that isn't funny at all and is usually self deprecating. "Just wanna die LMAO" shit like that. Like why even say that, what's the point. How is it funny.


----------



## Captain Communism (Apr 9, 2020)

Mr Himmler said:


> niggas who use chanspeak outside of imageboards are just redditors who want to be edgy so they go on 4chan. 4chan has been polluted with faggy redditor types since Gamergate and now 8chan is basically dead, 8kun is a sick corpse puppet on a stick of its former self.



Who cares! Just have your corn syrup anyhow please...


----------



## Psyduck (Apr 9, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> _bruh_
> 
> The soundbite is fine, but people actually saying it can get tedious.
> 
> ...


Ugh, #relatablelol


----------



## Dang Woodchucks! (Apr 9, 2020)

Dr. Octogonapus said:


> I hate it in general, but "lmao" after something that isn't funny at all and is usually self deprecating. "Just wanna die LMAO" shit like that. Like why even say that, what's the point. How is it funny.



God people that use that whole "Crippling depression/existential dread" """""""joke"""""" should just fucking end it all.

Yes, Chris Ray Gun, I'm looking at you, you absolutely worthless calcium depository and waste of skin.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Apr 9, 2020)

X is a super food: mostly used in marketing, but it’s just an obvious cash grab. Sorry, you calling kale a “super food” won’t make me like it
We’re all in this together: it’s been repeated so much lately, that it’s annoying. Also, most people that use this phrase aren’t being genuine. I understand unity is important, but this phrase sounds trite 
If you’re still X after Y (event), you’ve learned nothing: it’s a manipulative phrase that assumes you’ll automatically change your belief system after major events. Sorry, but humans are much more complicated than that
(Racism, sexism, homophobia, etc) is not an opinion: it’s another manipulative phrase, and doesn’t leave any room for debate. It also doesn’t help that there’s a lack of clear definitions of any said -phobia or -ism from people that say this 
Love is love: an annoying phrase that was really popular around 2015. I get people want to support gays and all, but can there at least be less obnoxious euphemisms? Is that too much to ask? 
If you are neutral in the face of injustice, you’ve chosen the side of the oppressor: thanks to Desmond Tutu, slactivists use this phrase as a scare mongering tactic, and the oppressor is always conveniently against said slactivist’s beliefs


----------



## {o}P II (Apr 9, 2020)

Freetards calling Microsoft "M$" gets pretty fucking tiring


----------



## Troutsmacked (Apr 9, 2020)

I wince in physical pain when I hear/read people saying "real talk" at the start/end of sentences.


----------



## Spunt (Apr 10, 2020)

Troutsmacked said:


> I wince in physical pain when I hear/read people saying "real talk" at the start/end of sentences.


----------



## Mr Himmler (Apr 10, 2020)

Dang Woodchucks! said:


> God people that use that whole "Crippling depression/existential dread" """""""joke"""""" should just fucking end it all.
> 
> Yes, Chris Ray Gun, I'm looking at you, you absolutely worthless calcium depository and waste of skin.


Self-deprecation isn’t funny anymore. To be honest I found it pretty annoying when it first started up. Before all these youtubers found their #relatablelol goldmine, lots of emo faggots used this same sort of humour for humour. “I’m so depressed LOL xD.” God am I glad that weeb-emo cringe culture has been relegated to the dark chasm of discord.

On that note, I’m gonna go out and predict that the next youtube trend will be TTS discord server messages now that reddit and other platforms are so heavily policed and psyopped.


JambledUpWords said:


> X is a super food: mostly used in marketing, but it’s just an obvious cash grab. Sorry, you calling kale a “super food” won’t make me like it
> We’re all in this together: it’s been repeated so much lately, that it’s annoying. Also, most people that use this phrase aren’t being genuine. I understand unity is important, but this phrase sounds trite
> If you’re still X after Y (event), you’ve learned nothing: it’s a manipulative phrase that assumes you’ll automatically change your belief system after major events. Sorry, but humans are much more complicated than that
> (Racism, sexism, homophobia, etc) is not an opinion: it’s another manipulative phrase, and doesn’t leave any room for debate. It also doesn’t help that there’s a lack of clear definitions of any said -phobia or -ism from people that say this
> ...


it seems that 99% of annoying shit on the internet was created by leftists or blacks. But yeah, the right can’t meme.


{o}P II said:


> Freetards calling Microsoft "M$" gets pretty fucking tiring


I’ve seen this before, but like most things nowadays, I just ignore it. With most things I don’t immediately recognize or understand, I chock it up to kids being fucking stupid. My boomer ass can’t keep 


Troutsmacked said:


> I wince in physical pain when I hear/read people saying "real talk" at the start/end of sentences.


You have nigger culture to thank for this. Everyone wants to be black now, everyone wants to be a rapper or gangbanger or fucking both. Women with promising careers or opportunities to start families nig themselves out, then tyrone skips out when the baby arrives. Men with promising careers and the opportunity to be a real contributor to our country throw it away because they were raised to believe that only talking like you’re from detroit makes you cool. This wigger culture needs to die. Since when is it cool to spend your whole day smoking pot or god knows what else, wearing trashy unwashed clothes, speaking like a fucking south african and refusing to ever even try to seek employment. How anyone can see this culture and not think something dubious is behind it baffles me. Pop culture teaches you to not have kids, don’t seek stable employment or quality education, don’t dress nicely, ruin your body with “body modifications.” This is a brickwall in life being sold to dumb shit kids as the cool new lifestyle.


----------



## JokahBaybee (Oct 18, 2020)

What the fuck is "periodt" and why do I keep seeing Twitter thots and trannies using it?


----------



## OG Swolemaster (Oct 18, 2020)

Troutsmacked said:


> I wince in physical pain when I hear/read people saying "real talk" at the start/end of sentences.



What if you always follow or precede it with the word “nigga?”


----------

